# Fallo en la compilación de la documentación de programas QT

## isakelpunki

Hola, buenos días a todos:

Tengo este problema que no he conseguido solucionar dado que no he encontrado nada buscando por Internet.

Mi problema en concreto es un fallo al compilar:

[  0%] Generating index.cache.bz2                                                                                                            

sh: línea 1: 23038 Violación de segmento  /usr/bin/xmllint --valid --noout index.docbook 2>&1                                                

/bin/sh: línea 1: 23035 Violación de segmento  /usr/bin/meinproc4 --check --cache /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kmess-2.0.9999/work/kmess-2.0.9999_build/doc/en/index.cache.bz2 /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kmess-2.0.9999/work/kmess-2.0.9999/doc/en/index.docbook

make[2]: *** [doc/en/index.cache.bz2] Error 139

make[1]: *** [doc/en/CMakeFiles/en-handbook.dir/all] Error 2

make[1]: *** Se espera a que terminen otras tareas....

Me pasa al compilar cualquier programa que este en QT (uso kde), la única solución parcial que he encontrado es poner -handbook en el USE, para quitar la documentación, pero no todos los programas tienen esa bandera.

Espero vuestra ayuda, gracias.

----------

## pelelademadera

el log completo, o aunque sea unas cuantas lineas antes

```
emerge --info
```

y por lo pronto, proba con un 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

si no lo tenes, 

```
emerge gentoolkit
```

----------

